# Over £100 to park for 24hrs in Tintagel Cornwall



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

No - Not a parking fine or excessive car park charges

This is what we spent in Tintagel last weekend after being allowed to park on the car park at King Arthurs Cart park

Theres numerous car parks in tintagel but the King Athurs Car park have set aside a few spaces for "self contained Motorhomes" and charge £3 a night to park. Some of the bays are a bit smaller than others but most folks jusrt parked sensibly and no one seemed to mind as there was plenty of space.

The car opark is right in ther towm and theres an indian resturatnt and a fish and chip shop as well as many other Tourist type shops. And its behind the pub not that i am avocating drinking or owt.

So gifts, food in the curry house, honey from the Honey shop. Pasties (the best i have ever had by the way from the bakery) and all the other stuff we spend over £100 on Saturday.

Other seaside venues please note and well done Tintagel. 

By the way the roads are not too bad at all and access is OK with due care.

Phill


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Very good point and one which other councils in tourist areas ought to take note of,the French have got it right with their aires system,sadly most seaside councils actively discourage overnight motorhome parking-they are losing vital revenue.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Phill.

And for those, who like me, use GPS co-ords, it's at:

50.66362, -4.75176

It's also on Canmpingcar-infos.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

The last time we were at Tintagel, we too stayed at the back of the King Arthurs Arms Pub, and like yourself we spent a not inconsiderable amount of money (meal in the Pub, bits in the local shops plus we bought 2 pairs of hiking boots from the Sports Shop on the corner).

Unfortunately, most of our councils appear too short sighted to see the benefits, and quick to conjure up negatives. Is it any wonder that many of us spend our time eagerly looking forward to the "next trip to France" (or Germany, or wherever).


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

What a great reminder for all of these decaying sea side resorts. A few weeks ago in Arbroath we and another mh were parked but about another 6 came and went due to lack of parking. In an afternoon we spent £55 in a town where there are more charity shops in the main street than anything else.

I have written to the local council, chamber of commerce and tourist board but nothing positive to encourage mhs to visit their town.

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Surely this is where MHF and the Motorcaravan clubs should get together and make up a body that can be recognised as such to be informative and pro active in getting councils on board, to provide these facilities.

cabby


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

THe smaller car park next door also allows overnight staying, they charge £3.50, (robbing barstewards :wink: :wink: ) but there is a grass area to stay on
You can also stay in the car park at Mevagissey, I think it was £5 0r £7.50 (memory of a sieve  ) If you arrive before 4pm you may also have to pay a parking fee & you have to be off by 10am or additional fees will be required

Alan H


----------

